# I CANT AFFORD JUICE OR BAGS



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
NO MORE PAIN,
B.B. KILLAH 



Last edited by tupacrida4life at Sep 12 2003, 09:14 PM


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

get drop springs


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I CANT FIND ANY APPLICATIONS FOR MY CAR. :guns: :0
NO MORE PAIN,
B.B. KILLAH


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what kinda car?


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

1987 OLDSMOBILE CALAIS 2 DR


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

your gonna have to grin and bear it den until you got enough for somehting.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

why can't you just cut your springs, or heat em' up with a torch??


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

CUZ MY COIL ARE SHAPED HELLA WEIRD. THEY'RE FAT AT THE TOP AND TAPER DOWN AT THE BOTTOM. SO IF I WERE TO CUT EM I WOULD HAVE TO CUT A TURN OFF THEN HEAT UP THE TOP COIL TAKE THE TOP DISH OUT AND FORM THE COIL TO THE DISH A.K.A PAIN IN THE ASS.
NO MORE PAIN,
B.B. KILLAH


----------



## im standing a 3 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 08:13 PM
> *RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
> NO MORE PAIN,
> B.B. KILLAH*


 uh............do u have a job :twak:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

YAH BUT IT PAYS BEANS LIKE 75 A WEEK


----------



## ProHopper (Jan 24, 2003)

Get a better one!!!!


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2003, 04:58 PM
> *why can't you just cut your springs, or heat em' up with a torch??*


 don't do that shit


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Sep 13 2003, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Sep 13 2003, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2003, 04:58 PM
> *why can't you just cut your springs, or heat em' up with a torch??*


don't do that shit[/b][/quote]
do you always reply with the word shit? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'+Sep 13 2003, 08:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LTD RIDIN' @ Sep 13 2003, 08:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you always reply with the word shit? j/k :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

NO GOOD PAYIN PART TIME JOBS AFTER SCHOOL SO I'M STUCK PLUS I WORK IN A BODY SHOP SO I CAN WORK ON MY CAR THERE


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

get DEDICATED and start saving, thats what i do.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

SEE THE PROBLEM WIT SAVIN IS THAT I WANT MY CAR READY BEFORE THE CAR SHOW AT SCHOOL AND IM ALMOST FINISHED CEPT FOR LOWERING IT AND RIMS. IF I WERE TO TRY AND SAVE FOR BAGS IT'D TAKE TOO LONG. I PLAN TO SELL MY CAR ONCE ITS DONE SO I CAN GET A RWD CAR AND PUT JUICE ON THE SHIT.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 13 2003, 04:57 PM
> *SEE THE PROBLEM WIT SAVIN IS THAT I WANT MY CAR READY BEFORE THE CAR SHOW AT SCHOOL AND IM ALMOST FINISHED CEPT FOR LOWERING IT AND RIMS. IF I WERE TO TRY AND SAVE FOR BAGS IT'D TAKE TOO LONG. I PLAN TO SELL MY CAR ONCE ITS DONE SO I CAN GET A RWD CAR AND PUT JUICE ON THE SHIT.*


 why don't you sell it now and do that. Your going to get rid of it anyway so hy spend more on it. Just slang it off and then save for your new ride.


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

what all have you done to it so far


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 09:13 PM
> *RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
> NO MORE PAIN,
> B.B. KILLAH*


 buy a honda and join ricers.com


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Sep 13 2003, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Sep 13 2003, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2003, 04:58 PM
> *why can't you just cut your springs, or heat em' up with a torch??*


don't do that shit[/b][/quote]
i wouldn't normally do it myself, but if he plans on bagging it anyway in the near future, i don't think it would matter. i mean it's a 1987 OLDSMOBILE CALAIS for christ's sake!!


----------



## SnoopDeVille (Feb 21, 2003)

air shocks??? i'm not sure if they can lower your ride very far.
just a thought... :0


----------



## juiced92blazer (Dec 6, 2001)

How old are you? Im only 15 and i worked all summer and im currently working after school for my Blazer... im getting the hydraulics all redone this week, just work a lot lol and save your money. Thats what i did, i dont even want to turn 16 so i can drive, i just want to have my car done up so by the time i can drive it will be cool 



Last edited by juiced92blazer at Sep 14 2003, 04:47 AM


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced92blazer_@Sep 13 2003, 07:46 PM
> *How old are you? Im only 15 and i worked all summer and im currently working after school for my Blazer... im getting the hydraulics all redone this week, just work a lot lol and save your money. Thats what i did, i dont even want to turn 16 so i can drive, i just want to have my car done up so by the time i can drive it will be cool*


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

haha i use to have a baby blue cutty calais, cut the springs fuck it..lol


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

if you want one or the other, do it up like ING Direct and, "save your money" lol


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

IM 15. IVE GOT A 1000+ SYSTEM IN IT SHAVED DOORS CUSTOM HOUSE OF KOLOUR CANDY COBALT BLUE PAINT WIT MICRO FLAKES. GETTIN RIMS IN BOUT 2 WEEKS. AND W8IN FOR THE CAR SHOW IN JUNE THEN PLAN TO SELL IT AND GET A 61 DROP TOP AND DEDICATE IT TO PAC OR A REGAL AND SWANG IT. :guns: :0
NO MORE PAIN,
B.B. KILLAH 



Last edited by tupacrida4life at Sep 13 2003, 10:46 PM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 13 2003, 09:44 PM
> *IM 15. IVE GOT A 1000+ SYSTEM IN IT*


 theres your problem.... :uh:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Sep 14 2003, 07:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Sep 14 2003, 07:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tupacrida4life_@Sep 13 2003, 09:44 PM
> *IM 15. IVE GOT A 1000+ SYSTEM IN IT*


theres your problem.... :uh:[/b][/quote]
THAT WAS BEFORE I WAS GOING TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT.


----------



## bigballer2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

this kid is in the same boat as me :angry:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life+Sep 14 2003, 10:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tupacrida4life @ Sep 14 2003, 10:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS BEFORE I WAS GOING TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT.[/b][/quote]
if you got such an expensive sound system, im assuming its gonna be loud, and if that is so, your not gonna want to drive this car much with it juiced, or bagged, especially if this is your first setup... 

loud sound systems destroy cars, period.


----------



## deftonekorn1002 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 13 2003, 09:44 PM
> *IM 15. IVE GOT A 1000+ SYSTEM IN IT*


 im 16 and i have a 2500+ system in my car :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deftonekorn1002+Sep 14 2003, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (deftonekorn1002 @ Sep 14 2003, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tupacrida4life_@Sep 13 2003, 09:44 PM
> *IM 15. IVE GOT A 1000+ SYSTEM IN IT*


im 16 and i have a 2500+ system in my car :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NUTIN WRONG WITH THAT.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Sep 14 2003, 01:24 PM
> *if you got such an expensive sound system, im assuming its gonna be loud, and if that is so, your not gonna want to drive this car much with it juiced, or bagged, especially if this is your first setup...
> 
> loud sound systems destroy cars, period.*


 how is that?? never seen a stereo DESTROY a car before?!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Sep 14 2003, 07:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Sep 14 2003, 07:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@Sep 14 2003, 01:24 PM
> *if you got such an expensive sound system, im assuming its gonna be loud, and if that is so, your not gonna want to drive this car much with it juiced, or bagged, especially if this is your first setup...
> 
> loud sound systems destroy cars, period.*


how is that?? never seen a stereo DESTROY a car before?![/b][/quote]
ACTUALLY MY TAILLIGHTS CRACKED AND BROKE OFF


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Sep 14 2003, 06:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Sep 14 2003, 06:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@Sep 14 2003, 01:24 PM
> *if you got such an expensive sound system, im assuming its gonna be loud, and if that is so, your not gonna want to drive this car much with it juiced, or bagged, especially if this is your first setup...
> 
> loud sound systems destroy cars, period.*


how is that?? never seen a stereo DESTROY a car before?![/b][/quote]
ive got a good example off the top of my head...

some dude i know was driving around with his stereo loud in a truck that was lowered, and his pinion angle was bad, and caused the u-joint to break prematurely... well thats not so bad.. but he didnt know what happened cause he couldnt hear shit with the stereo so loud, so he figured, the trucks slowing down, hell just give it more throttle.. he reved it untill the engine blew.. he didnt have a tach... 

now, granted, the driver was a complete moron... but still.. with a loud stereo your car is being vibrated violently, causing nuts and bolts to lossen, things to crack, my door was once shook out of adjustment, and not to mention the things you must do to prevent rattles... expanding foam can easily cause a car to rot away, because any moisture that can get into an area that has been foamed will never leave, as the foam will act like a very solid sponge... but the worse thing is you cant hear! how are you gonna know if you have something mechanically failing on your car? your brakes could be metal to metal, your car could have a ticking lifter, or a knocking rod... youd never know.. youd whouldnt have a clue untill a light popped up on your dashboard or the damn thing quit.. and usualy by that time its too late anyways. 

so i guess i have to ask.. how is a loud sound system good for a car... in any way?? maybe itll let people know your commin so less chance of runninf over a pedestrian... ???


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Sep 14 2003, 08:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Sep 14 2003, 08:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive got a good example off the top of my head...

some dude i know was driving around with his stereo loud in a truck that was lowered, and his pinion angle was bad, and caused the u-joint to break prematurely... well thats not so bad.. but he didnt know what happened cause he couldnt hear shit with the stereo so loud, so he figured, the trucks slowing down, hell just give it more throttle.. he reved it untill the engine blew.. he didnt have a tach... 

now, granted, the driver was a complete moron... but still.. with a loud stereo your car is being vibrated violently, causing nuts and bolts to lossen, things to crack, my door was once shook out of adjustment, and not to mention the things you must do to prevent rattles... expanding foam can easily cause a car to rot away, because any moisture that can get into an area that has been foamed will never leave, as the foam will act like a very solid sponge... but the worse thing is you cant hear! how are you gonna know if you have something mechanically failing on your car? your brakes could be metal to metal, your car could have a ticking lifter, or a knocking rod... youd never know.. youd whouldnt have a clue untill a light popped up on your dashboard or the damn thing quit.. and usualy by that time its too late anyways. 

so i guess i have to ask.. how is a loud sound system good for a car... in any way?? maybe itll let people know your commin so less chance of runninf over a pedestrian... ???[/b][/quote]
HAVE U HEARD OF DB DRAGGING? LOUD SYSTEM=$$$$


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

That DB Draggin' has to be the most pointless shit I have ever head of. it isnt how good your systm sounds, or how clear. Its just, "How loud can I play this single tone for a few second" What a waste of time an energy, those guys are idiots...


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Sep 14 2003, 10:45 PM
> *That DB Draggin' has to be the most pointless shit I have ever head of. it isnt how good your systm sounds, or how clear. Its just, "How loud can I play this single tone for a few second" What a waste of time an energy, those guys are idiots...*


Hold on a sec... and the guys that make their cars move up and down AREN'T idiots?!
Come on, don't shit on someone's hobby just cause you're not into it. Keep in mind, it's THEIR time, THEIR money and THEIR energy... not yours. 



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Sep 15 2003, 12:35 PM


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life+Sep 14 2003, 07:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tupacrida4life @ Sep 14 2003, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE U HEARD OF DB DRAGGING? LOUD SYSTEM=$$$$[/b][/quote]
dude, i know all about db dragging, and for a $1000 system you aint gonna win no more than maybe $20 and a trophy... 


for the dudes who are making the real cash at db dragging, they have either had to put in more than twice what the win to get it, or have had to work long days building and desinging systems with a sponsors money and products...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2003, 11:58 AM
> *why can't you just cut your springs, or heat em' up with a torch??*


DO NOT HEAT THE SPRINGS


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

WHY NOT?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, really. i mean, if he's going to bag it soon anyways. sure it'll ride a little worse, but the spring'll be gone soon anyways


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I'M NOT BAGGIN IT ONCE ITS FINISHED IM SELLIN IT AFTER A YEAR OR TWO AND GETTIN A REAL CAR AND JUICIN IT


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

well im 14 and i got a 1500+ system hahahaha..............and it aint ruined my car


----------



## gtylers (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Sep 15 2003, 09:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Sep 15 2003, 09:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Bagged_Conti_@Sep 14 2003, 10:45 PM
> *That DB Draggin' has to be the most pointless shit I have ever head of. it isnt how good your systm sounds, or how clear. Its just, "How loud can I play this single tone for a few second" What a waste of time an energy, those guys are idiots...*


Hold on a sec... and the guys that make their cars move up and down AREN'T idiots?!
Come on, don't shit on someone's hobby just cause you're not into it. Keep in mind, it's THEIR time, THEIR money and THEIR energy... not yours.[/b][/quote]
amen


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

WORD


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 10:24 PM~1057193
> *1987 OLDSMOBILE CALAIS 2 DR
> *



thats your problem, get rid of it!


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

heating the springs weakens the metal..... not a good idea


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

I rather throw $1500 on a set up rather than a sound system. Shit i rather be rollin nice with a walkman than loud looking shitty.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

AIR SHOCKS AND BALL VALVES.. A CHEAP AIR TANK AND A COMPRESSOR OFF A CADILLAC


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

this topic is from 03 i think he juiced this car awhile ago


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madiron_@Oct 20 2006, 04:03 PM~6409977
> *this topic is from 03 i think he juiced this car awhile ago
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep and I think he ran 1 or 2 pumps in that unibody with 8 batteries and fucked up now thats a waste


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

i miss quotes


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 21 2006, 07:32 PM~6415561
> *i miss quotes
> *


here are some quotes for you homie dont be sad
"""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> don't do that shit


do you always reply with the word shit? j/k :biggrin: [/quote]
yeah :biggrin:OOPS,4 GOT SHIT.. :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 08:13 PM~1057158
> *RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
> NO MORE PAIN,
> B.B. KILLAH
> *



cut the springs heat them up way you fucking car down with somthing

take the springs out use bottle jacks, wood blocks

Bottom line get it how you live


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

This guy is a fuckin dork ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

read dates.......



and thanks for the quotes


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Sep 13 2003, 05:38 PM~1059558
> *get DEDICATED and start saving, thats what i do.
> *




x2


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Best thing for u to do is go to home depot and go buy these things called sand bags and that will fix your lowering needs :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

find you a fat chick with a good job.. Thats how i got my new batteries


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

just torch them for now. put the car up on jack stand under the spindles, with tires off, and heat till you get the lowness you prefer, stop then do the other side, vise versa


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 2 2006, 05:06 AM~6489590
> *just torch them for now. put the car up on jack stand under the spindles, with tires off, and heat till you get the lowness you prefer, stop then do the other side, vise versa
> *


badbad idea


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

start surviving by substituting juice for your meals
and put your money in a bag to save it


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone please put this thread out of its misery? It was started 3 YEARS AGO. Its been dead since 2003.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 10:13 PM~1057158
> *RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
> NO MORE PAIN,
> B.B. KILLAH
> *


put cinder blocks in your trunk and take air out of your tires :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

just torch em and be saving your money to make it right later


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 3 2006, 11:49 PM~6499463
> *just torch em and be saving your money to make it right later
> *



:uh:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

dont heat the springs i had a 85 camaro z28 with heated springs i got it like that i was young n stupid but i put t on a lift and they were cracked and popping out when they get hott they get really soft shrink then when they cool down they get super hard n crack dont do it


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

go to the scrap yard and get some and cuttem, reinstall them, and when you hate how bad the ride feels you can put your stocks bad in till you get the funds to switch it, air or juice


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Who's everyone talkin to??? I bet that guy ain't even around anymore.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I want to bag a toyota taco now.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 12 2003, 08:13 PM~1057158
> *RIGHT NOW I CANTS AFFORD BAGS OR JUICE. SO I WAS GONNA BUY COIL CLAMPS SINCE MY COILS ARE SHAPED HELLA WIERD. AND PLUS I HEARD THAT CLAMPS ARE HELLA DANGEROUS. WHAT CAN I DO? SUGGESTIONS? :guns: :0
> NO MORE PAIN,
> B.B. KILLAH
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Nov 5 2006, 12:13 AM~6505982
> *Who's everyone talkin to???  I bet that guy ain't even around anymore.
> *


I been workin nucca


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

1600 obo---- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=256363&hl=


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

wow, you aren't gonna make a profit if you gonna ask 1600 obo for that. Way to go to waste your money! :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

it's the American way apparently


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madiron_@Oct 20 2006, 06:03 PM~6409977
> *this topic is from 03 i think he juiced this car awhile ago
> *


this is the 2nd topic i've seen that SUPREME brought back to life for some odd reason :uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jan 11 2007, 06:22 PM~6964130
> *wow, you aren't gonna make a profit if you gonna ask 1600 obo for that. Way to go to waste your money! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 12 2007, 11:39 AM~6969472
> *x2
> *


Hey bro not that it makes a difference theres a livin low cc here in the 253


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jan 13 2007, 10:58 PM~6981778
> *Hey bro not that it makes a difference theres a livin low cc here in the 253
> *


 yeah there''s a "Livin Low " and a "Livi'N Low " there's a difference we been puttin it down since 96 .


----------

